# Bothered by Realtree Outdoors



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Trailmyster said:


> I WILL ALSO TELL YOU THAT IF ANYONE OF YOU HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TO BE ON ONE OF THOSE SHOWS OR GO ON A GUIDED HUNT LIKE THAT YOU WOULD JUMP ALL OVER IT!


False, I would not even begin to consider either option.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Trailmyster said:


> YEAH WELL EVERYONE OF YOU CRITISIZING THESE GUYS SHOULD TAKE A LOOK AT YOURSELF! NO ONE ELSE HAS EVER MADE A BAD SHOT? C'MON!??? IT IS TV OF COURSE THEY ARE NOT GOING TO SHOW IT. I WILL ALSO TELL YOU THAT IF ANYONE OF YOU HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TO BE ON ONE OF THOSE SHOWS OR GO ON A GUIDED HUNT LIKE THAT YOU WOULD JUMP ALL OVER IT!


Link ? Lol


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

I saw Jeff Danker on a elk hunt in New Mexico, he drew back and took a quartering to shot at a bull elk with a grim reaper broadhead attached to the front of his arrow. I noticed this because I used same broadhead and hit a rib on a bull elk (15yds giant bull) and only got about 8 inches of penetration (now I’m a fixed blade user).Because of that I notice every time I see them on somebody’s arrow (any expanding). At the end of the show they show him drawing back on another bull and he makes the shot (pass threw)but on the tip of that arrow was a fixed blade broadhead. Unfortunately these guys have to do things like this because it’s who pays their bills and for their hunts. I’m not a huge fan of hunting shows (infomercials) but some are, and shows can inspire.
I wouldn’t trade an archery elk hunt for a 10 day African hunt and I believe anybody that’s walked in my shoes would agree . Btw never hired a outfitter, their in it because of profit I’m in it because of passion


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

The good thing about it is it’s television! You can change the channel if you don’t like it!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Piranha man said:


> View attachment 301357
> I saw Jeff Danker on a elk hunt in New Mexico, he drew back and took a quartering to shot at a bull elk with a grim reaper broadhead attached to the front of his arrow. I noticed this because I used same broadhead and hit a rib on a bull elk (15yds giant bull) and only got about 8 inches of penetration (now I’m a fixed blade user).Because of that I notice every time I see them on somebody’s arrow (any expanding). At the end of the show they show him drawing back on another bull and he makes the shot (pass threw)but on the tip of that arrow was a fixed blade broadhead. Unfortunately these guys have to do things like this because it’s who pays their bills and for their hunts. I’m not a huge fan of hunting shows (infomercials) but some are, and shows can inspire.
> I wouldn’t trade an archery elk hunt for a 10 day African hunt and I believe anybody that’s walked in my shoes would agree . Btw never hired a outfitter, their in it because of profit I’m in it because of passion


That picture is awesome! Talk about picking it clean...


----------



## Piranha man (Apr 11, 2017)

LabtechLewis said:


> That picture is awesome! Talk about picking it clean...


Thanks, sometimes my buddies think I’m stupid but if I kill it the last thing out is the head. The picture was day after kill when I returned with help fresh grizzly tracks were 15’ from the bull! Luckily I leave sweaty undergarments on all kills out west.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> Relentless Persuit. The dude seems like a nut but sure can throw a spear!


That guy is a disgrace and his show is disgusting.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

stagliano said:


> That guy is a disgrace and his show is disgusting.


yeah I always wonder how many bad shots he takes to get those incredible ones they show.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> yeah I always wonder how many bad shots he takes to get those incredible ones they show.


Not many when your facing a grizzly at 40 yds!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bucman said:


> Not many when your facing a grizzly at 40 yds!!


yeah I'm talking the birds in flight, the running exotics, looping turkeys heads right off, perfectly spearing a running animal... He can't be that good... Can he? Or does he take 1000 terrible shots we don't see...


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> yeah I'm talking the birds in flight, the running exotics, looping turkeys heads right off, perfectly spearing a running animal... He can't be that good... Can he? Or does he take 1000 terrible shots we don't see...


I think the guy if an exceptional shot. But I’m sure he misses but not at the rate the normal person does. Im pretty sure he’s an instinct shooter also. Still made for tv though.


----------



## Sandy-man (Sep 24, 2017)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Realtree sucks just like most other hunting shows. They are a joke. Most of those clowns couldn't scout and kill trophies without a guide and prime managed property. Ever notice at the end of most shows they always thank the guide and so and so outfitters or ranch? Its cause they suck and can't roll their own.


Jim Shockey rules.


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Years ago was watching a show and guy shot a decent 10 pt with a rifle. They fist bump and hug and praise the lord then show slo-mo of the shot and zoom in on the deer that is standing in winter wheat field. Commercial break... then come back to guy with his deer. Deer now has a broken brow tine the guy says well folks we got to this deer and must be broke his brow tine while running threw the brush. What brush? You were in a wheat field. Since then have not watched a show since.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

bucko12pt said:


> I was in camp in KS a few years ago with Mike Hanback and a buddy of his. His buddy shot a 140" 8 point with a Ruger rifle. Hanback was being sponsored by Remington, so they had to reshoot the whole kill sequence with his buddy using a Remington.


Did it still take 2 minutes for the shooter to click the safety off.


----------



## MAP1 (Oct 3, 2010)

what really bothers me is how half the so called hunting celebrity kids are on the show shooting big animals. Some of them now even host the show????? A 12 year old doesnt need to go to Kansas and shoot a 150 inch deer. Take him to public land or a small piece of private and teach him that hunting is hard.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Trailmyster said:


> YEAH WELL EVERYONE OF YOU CRITISIZING THESE GUYS SHOULD TAKE A LOOK AT YOURSELF! NO ONE ELSE HAS EVER MADE A BAD SHOT? C'MON!??? IT IS TV OF COURSE THEY ARE NOT GOING TO SHOW IT. I WILL ALSO TELL YOU THAT IF ANYONE OF YOU HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TO BE ON ONE OF THOSE SHOWS OR GO ON A GUIDED HUNT LIKE THAT YOU WOULD JUMP ALL OVER IT!


Absolutely not! I turned down the opportunity to hunt a high fence operation...for free. My exact words were..."I'll have some beers with you guys but as for hunting, I'll check out the state land before I participate in a canned hunt". 

I have zero respect for anyone who shoots game behind a fence and calls it "hunting".


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with the comments about The Meateater. Great show and I love cooking wildgame, so there's an added benefit. 

If you guys want a great content from real hunters in real life situations, check out The Hunting Public youtube channel. These guys are the real deal.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I WILL ALSO TELL YOU THAT IF ANYONE OF YOU HAD THE OPPURTUNITY TO BE ON ONE OF THOSE SHOWS OR GO ON A GUIDED HUNT LIKE THAT YOU WOULD JUMP ALL OVER IT!

Not a chance. Everything in my freezer was earned, not given. I don't even like fishing on charters for that reason, unless I can run the back of the boat. I've got more experience on the lake than many charter captains.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

thill said:


> I agree with the comments about The Meateater. Great show and I love cooking wildgame, so there's an added benefit.
> 
> If you guys want a great content from real hunters in real life situations, check out The Hunting Public youtube channel. These guys are the real deal.


I will have to check that out thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

thill said:


> Absolutely not! I turned down the opportunity to hunt a high fence operation...for free. My exact words were..."I'll have some beers with you guys but as for hunting, I'll check out the state land before I participate in a canned hunt".
> 
> I have zero respect for anyone who shoots game behind a fence and calls it "hunting".


I am going to have to respectfully disagree with your statement. I consider myself a hunter and fisherman and don't feel like I am any less of a person than you are because I have hunted within a pen. I had the opportunity to go to Africa hunting and I have no issue saying that I hunted behind a fence. I happened to be one of the toughest hunts that I had been on. I happened to be in a 20sq mile pen, but I was shooting game behind a fence. I am sorry that you don't have any respect for me since I hunted behind a fence. That's actually too bad because I think that I am a respectful person who contributes to conservation just like you do.
Having conversations like this are good for us to have, but I also feel like it increases the divide between hunters even further. As long as the method of take is legal and ethical, I am all for someone hunting in a pen or free-range. All that should matter is if it makes you happy and you have a good time.


----------

